

A case of over-management - Soarez
http://soarez.com/post/30513469649/a-case-of-over-management

======
shyn3
Sometimes as good as a developer is they don't understand the whole business
goal. You kind of need to be hands on at some points. Maybe not in terms of
how the database should be structured but maybe some parts of UI. It's funny
developers like to go at it on their own but they are too smart for their own
good and what they find to be the obvious interaction is something most people
will never perform.

You need everyone to understand when to be hands on and where to be hands off.

------
thiagochapa
is there best recipes to fail ?

